# Question about size dimensions...



## yoman (May 3, 2006)

If I have a cabinet that is 4w x 8l x 6h , how many plants could be grown within it using a hydro system. What system (brand?) would be good for this? 

thanks


----------



## Songrighter (May 3, 2006)

It's really kind of light dependant. I will assume you're using a 600 wt MH or HPS.

I would start by putting 10 in there (I can hear them now. TEN PLANTS IN A 4x8 AREA, HE"S CRAZY) until you can sex em. You want to parse it down to six (Ahhh.... that's better) by the time you sex em. And you can get rid of the runts along the way as well.

Anyway, SIX is optimum with a 600wt lamp and you can fit ten if you want to push it. That will take a lot of daily work though.

*__________________________*
*Songrighter**-----the singin gardener*
Superior genetics _can_ overcome inferior gardening.
Superior gardening _can_ overcome inferior genetics.


----------



## yoman (May 3, 2006)

I was actually thinking of dividing the cabinet into two sections, one side for flowering and one for vegetative. And I was figuring a 250mh on one side and a 400hps on the other. So would a 4 site hydro system on each side work for this?


----------



## Songrighter (May 4, 2006)

Yes............ Optimum? No.


----------



## yoman (May 4, 2006)

Songrighter said:
			
		

> Yes............ Optimum? No.



Its all the space I have to work with, do you have any better suggestions?


----------



## Songrighter (May 5, 2006)

EVERYTHING and I do mean everything you want to know is within these walls and other groups as well. Nobody is going to do it for you. It's ALL there. Do some searches. Keep notes. You can literally become the smartest one in here by reading all the reference there is in here and the other pot newsgroups.


*__________________________*
*Songrighter**-----the singin gardener*
Superior genetics _can_ overcome inferior gardening.
Superior gardening _can_ overcome inferior genetics.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 5, 2006)

yoman said:
			
		

> If I have a cabinet that is 4w x 8l x 6h , how many plants could be grown within it using a hydro system. What system (brand?) would be good for this?


You have 32 sq ft of area. If you divide it into two areas for vegging and flowering, you'll have 16 sq ft in each side.

If you wish to use Ebb and Flow, you can cruise the Hydroponic websites and chose whatever unit you like the most. Or, you can build your own for about a third of the cost. I'd be glad to help you with the construction if you like.

As for the number of plants, it depends entirely on what you want for your final harvest. Do you want lots of smaller top buds or one huge kola with a few other medium buds? Both methods provide the same yield. It's a matter of what you want it to be.

If you want lots of buds, use LST and HST on 4 known females. If you want one huge kola, then trim your bottom branches and use the SOG method. You'll have 16 plants in each side.

What would you like to do?


----------



## DillaWilla (May 5, 2006)

Stoney....ur knowledge is infinite  Would you mind taking a look at this thread and helping me out??  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3159

Yoman, Good Luck with your grow.  You have the right people giving you the right info...Peace!


----------

